# Are you a fun date?



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Put some spice into your life. http://dogstardaily.com/blogs/are-you-fun-date


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hmmmmm.....I take it I am unusual for holding conversations with my dogs the entire 45 min hike?! they are the only ones who listen!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Hmmmmm.....I take it I am unusual for holding conversations with my dogs the entire 45 min hike?! they are the only ones who listen!


Linda I think you are a fun date. LOL . I talk with Molly all the time out on walks. Well all the time I guess. She's a good listener.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ahhhh Dave,
I talk to my guys all day long. If they walk by me in the house, I ask them what's going on? I ask them, how their day is going. I always say, hi as I pass them. At what point am I labeled INSANE?! Please, as a friend, tell me!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Ahhhh Dave,
> I talk to my guys all day long. If they walk by me in the house, I ask them what's going on? I ask them, how their day is going. I always say, hi as I pass them. At what point am I labeled INSANE?! Please, as a friend, tell me!!


Linda, you're no more insane than the rest of us. It would be fun to have someone candidly video us talking to our dogs. Now that would be a good thread. Anthropomorphism can be problematic if taken too far but I think it's also very healthy.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Linda, if you're insane then so am I! We've always talked to our dogs constantly and even have them asking and answering questions.......lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Anthropomorphism can be problematic if taken too far but I think it's also very healthy.


Only if you believe they understand you!ound:

Ilove the old Gary Larson cartoon, "What the owner says, what the dog hears"


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

At least we are all insane together. Like one big crazy family!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> Only if you believe they understand you!ound:
> 
> Ilove the old Gary Larson cartoon, "What the owner says, what the dog hears"


never seen that one Karen, got a copy?


----------

